# My 1990 R32 Skyline GTS4



## SoupGTR (Aug 18, 2007)

So here it is. My 1990 Nissan Skyline R32 GTS4.

As far as mods go, from what I gather from the previous owner it has

Apexi Cat-back exhaust
Mine's ECU
GTR Front End


Nothing super sweet yet. Got plans but.....gotta repair it first. Water pump exploded other day. anyhow here are the pics.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

looks good, have you thought of making it a 4dr GTR? since it has the GTR suspension and drive line all you would need to do is swap in an RB26 and tranny along with the wiring etc and yo'd have a 4dr GTR 

mine is also a respray, but mine is from a black car, too bad yours is red, however since we are canadian you can get away with doing a whole red and white theme and it will look pretty sharp... either way nice ride


----------



## SoupGTR (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks yours too. I wanna swap an rb26dett in. just don't have the cash. and the colour scheme i wanna do is b;ack and red


----------

